# YCS50 vs YCV50 Blue



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

So - I've been reporting a fair amount re: my liking for the Traynor YCS50 amp.....but - I have also been a little curious about the YCV line.....I haven't tied any yet - but I found a posting a while back for a YCV50 Blue on Kijiji. This amp had the tubes replaced with Eurotubes JJ E34L tube kit.......


anyway - a while back I posted a query about the amp but got no response....today I got an invite from the poster to check out the ad - peculiar....so I responded that I'd like to check it out....

there are some things about the YCV50 Blue that I like more than the YCS50 - but they're all cosmetic (colour, shape, less tacky logo, size) and ergonomic (placement of the control knobs).

most of the "must have's" that I liked in the YCS50 are in the blue....some are not - but there's a price concession too.....


.but I wanted to get some opinions of some of you who may own or have tried out the blue......my first impressions from soundclips is that the tone doesn't capture the bluesiness that the YCS50 does...but those of course are soundclips and likely less than an accurate rendition.....


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've only tried the YCS in the store and like it a lot, but not enough to dethrone the YCV50blue that I own. My Blue is stock and there's nothing I don't like about it except that the knobs turn too easily, and I would prefer the tone knobs in bass/middle/treble order instead of treble/bass/middle order. Killer clean and dirty tones for my purposes, likes to be pushed hard but still sounds great at low volume, likes pedals but sounds wonderful on its own, reasonable weight, good looks... I haven't owned that many good amps (Plexi, Princeton, Jazz Chorus are all distant history) but this YCV50 is easily the best I've owned. (I have a YCV20 as a backup.) I have yet to buy the matching extension cabinet, but intend to. It did sound great when I briefly used a 2x10 (Eminence drivers) bass cab under it. 

I don't think you could go wrong with either a YCS or YCV. When in doubt, buy both and an a/b/y pedal.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Mooh said:


> I don't think you could go wrong with either a YCS or YCV. When in doubt, buy both and an a/b/y pedal.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


if only budget allowed....sigh


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> if only budget allowed....sigh


Yeah, sorry, I know. This gets me in trouble with the Keeper Of The Treasury often.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

got a reply........I'm going to check it out on Monday....

Mooh - considering the mods (which I'm not sure I care about) ....would you pay $650 for a used one?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> got a reply........I'm going to check it out on Monday....
> 
> Mooh - considering the mods (which I'm not sure I care about) ....would you pay $650 for a used one?


Tubes don't really count as a mod in my mind, simply because it's kinda of like claiming a new muffler makes a car a hotrod, and it's easily reversible by anyone. $650 seems a little steep for a used one, but if it's mint and it's what you want, okay. 

Ask L&M if they've got a rental one they could sell you first, it might be more affordable.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

lbrown1 said:


> got a reply........I'm going to check it out on Monday....
> 
> Mooh - considering the mods (which I'm not sure I care about) ....would you pay $650 for a used one?


I saw a YCV50 just yesterday, new, for 790$. If it's in good condition, I think it's a good price.

I do have both (YCS50 and YCV50) and I like both of them... well, I've only played with the YCS since I bought it last december ! It has more features than the YCV and, mainly, as we said in another post, it has that "special" Brit voicing in the 15W mode. But I think that I like a little bit more the lead channel on the YCV (because of the EL84 ??), I think it's a bit more heavy, less bright.

And depending on the guitar in use, it seems that one is better than the other :
the Godin Flat FiveX (2 humbuckers, 5 positions and a piezo) seems better with the YCV; the Godin Freeway Classic (HSH, 5 positions) seems better with the YCS.

I'll start experimenting very soon with the two amps together as the Flat Five has two outputs, one for the electric pick-ups and one for the piezo.

I do have to say also that, to have both amps (and I do have also a Marshall Valvestate 80/80, bought new when they came out and in perfect condition and 6 guitars) I did have to enter a very difficult period of negotiations with the "Keeper Of The Treasury". I won ! but I can't afford to have gas anymore for anything (except strings :smile: ) for a long period !


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Tubes don't really count as a mod in my mind, simply because it's kinda of like claiming a new muffler makes a car a hotrod, and it's easily reversible by anyone. $650 seems a little steep for a used one, but if it's mint and it's what you want, okay.
> 
> Ask L&M if they've got a rental one they could sell you first, it might be more affordable.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


the one I have on rental has the price set at $890.....it retails for $915 at L&M....I'm the first renter but I guess it's been sitting and tried out a lot in the store (you can tell there's been a few people doing the whole sit on it and try while they rest their foot on the grill thing) so they knocked the price down 20.....so if I can get the same thing tone wise - taking tax into consideration - that's a $400 savings


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> the one I have on rental has the price set at $890.....it retails for $915 at L&M....I'm the first renter but I guess it's been sitting and tried out a lot in the store (you can tell there's been a few people doing the whole sit on it and try while they rest their foot on the grill thing) so they knocked the price down 20.....so if I can get the same thing tone wise - taking tax into consideration - that's a $400 savings


Sober second thought tells me that $650 ain't bad. 

GuyB makes a valid point too about which guitar is used.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

lbrown1 said:


> got a reply........I'm going to check it out on Monday....
> 
> Mooh - considering the mods (which I'm not sure I care about) ....would you pay $650 for a used one?


I've had three YCV'3 with the 50Blue being my lastest and favourite. I have not yet tried the YCS but if I came across one for the right money I'd certainly take a look. For me though, the YCV with a few pedals is pretty tough to beat and for the money it's a great value.

Speaking of value, I do think that $650 is not bad ..... but $600 would be better :smile:


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

thanks - nice knowing I'm not too far off.....I'll try to knock it down some more


I like the positive commentary about this amp...I look forward to trying it out on Monday....

guitar wise....my main go to guitar is a Fender MIM 60th ann fat strat.

I also use a Line6 Variax 600 modeling guitar - so I have a reasonable facsimile various Gibson solid and semi hollow models, 58' fender strat and a few different tele models...plus some Gretsch and Rickenbacker models....so I have the opportunity to try lots of combinations on a budget


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I had one of the first YCV blue's, back when they were a limited run of 50 or 100 for Canada only. Traded it in last year only because my boys' needed a half stack for their band. We all (4 out of 5 in my house play) loved that amp, it gave us great service without ever a problem. Changed out the power tubes probably before it needed doing, never did change the preamp tubes or speaker. Oh, and it was JJ's and one gave up the ghost very quickly so I had to buy another, I forget what it was I put in there now.

It can sure as heck do blues, use the clean channel volume to taste, with the master volume up high. You can go from crystal clear to edgy to quite overdriven.

It won't have as much gain as the YCS. I liked the YCV50 for blues to rock to hard rock, it was a smokin good amp. 

The place I traded it in still has it on the floor, listed @ $599


----------



## Swifty (Mar 23, 2009)

I've owned both & still have the YCS-50 combo. Found the clean channel on the YCS had a more variety & liked my dirt pedals a little more. The stock tubes in the YCS are brutal though, Tung-Sols made a huge difference as did getting enough hours on the V30 to break it in. Both are decent R & R amps for the $$$ involved.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

ok - dilemma over

I still think that if I was to be honest - I liked the more versatile set of features in the YCS50 even if it is frugly....but for $900 plus taxes.....didn't like it THAT much more

I bought the used YCV50 Blue with the eurotube mod noted previously in this thread.....sounds great - has all the "must have's" that I was looking for.

so the YCS50 will reluctantly be dragged back to L&M


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that's called a retube, not a mod 

congrats


----------



## Abrasive (Feb 1, 2008)

keto said:


> I had one of the first YCV blue's, back when they were a limited run of 50 or 100 for Canada only.
> The place I traded it in still has it on the floor, listed @ $599


That's in Edmonton?
Mind telling me what store?

Thanks


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Budda said:


> that's called a retube, not a mod
> 
> congrats


the change in the tone due to the higher gain is significant - I'll call it a mod

I actually think I'd rather go back to the stock tubes - or something a wee bit more soft and spongey....the gain enhancement with the JJ high gain option is a wee bit too much for my taste

other than that - after a few days of abusing the neighbor's ears - I'm still quite pleased - it's a keeper

it'll get it's first band practice initiation next weekend....looking forward to it in a BIG way!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Congrats on the new amp. There's really only two things that irk me a wee bit about the YCV's: The preamp tubes are a bit awkward to change (try laying it face down. I've even found removing the chassis a simple way too) - the problems not so much access as being able to see the pin alignment and ensure that things are seated properly), and the knobs turn so effortlessly that it's easy to accidently change them (not such a big issue as most settings are quite nice anyway).


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Y'know, I just don't get why everybody is so all-fired up about changing the tubes out in their Blues...I just LOVE mine the way it came off the line, and don't feel any need WHATSOEVER to be looking at tube replacement. My amp sounds good enough to me that if I hadn't read about it all over the place on here, I wouldn't have thought that new tubes would even be a consideration for anyone that owns one of these great amps. That being said, CONGRATS to you on the choice of a great new amp! I like the ergonomics of the YCV's much more than the YCS's...I like where the controls are placed (on top rather than on the front panel).
-Mikey


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

I think the YCS looks pretty cool myself....sort of a retro thing . As long as it sounds good I really don't care what they look like 9kkhhd


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> I think the YCS looks pretty cool myself....sort of a retro thing . As long as it sounds good I really don't care what they look like 9kkhhd


Agreed. I've owned both and found the YCS to be more versatile. It also felt like a much more "substantial" amp, if that means anything. The build quality was excellent.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Spikezone said:


> Y'know, I just don't get why everybody is so all-fired up about changing the tubes out in their Blues...I just LOVE mine the way it came off the line, and don't feel any need WHATSOEVER to be looking at tube replacement. My amp sounds good enough to me that if I hadn't read about it all over the place on here, I wouldn't have thought that new tubes would even be a consideration for anyone that owns one of these great amps. -Mikey


Agreed........ I exhausted my tube-swapping ways years ago and came to the conclusion that my crappy old ears just aren't up to hearing the difference. Now speaker swaps are another story .................... (tho' not in this amp. I like the V30 here).


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

I just bought a YCS50 today and just love it... compared it to a fender supersonic, Bogner alchemist and a Vox CC1... and to my ears.. much preferred the Traynor YCS50 (and the price was right too!)


:rockon2:


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Welcome to the happy YCS50 owners group :smile:

When I bought mine, it was between the Traynor and the Mesa Express 5-50.


----------



## Wilfridddd (Jun 25, 2009)

After trying a Banmaster VM and not liking it much, I narrowed down to the ycv or ycs. Personally, I think the YCS has alot more going for it in terms of sound flexability. I also think it has better dynamic range and better low end (once the V30 starts to loosen up). Both are great amps though, and the YCV is a bit smaller and easier to move. As to tubes, I really like what came w/ the ycs, and I'm usually quick to discard the original tubes. I've tried several since then in various stores while demoing some guitars, and I do think that of the 4 I tried, only one sounded exactly the same as mine. It could be a little luck of the draw as to how the tubes are in terms of consistency, or biasing. As to biasing, be sure to check the biasing on the ycs.... mine were a little under recommended and they were very easy to adjust to the top end of spec, which warmed them to my ears even more.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I've had the YCV40 WR with extension cab for quite a while and love it. I was always wondering about the YCV50 Blue and really thought it might be great to have them both...



















Just swung the deal tonight so time will tell if I like it as much as the WR. I have a feeling that I will like it as much but for different reasons!


----------

